# Looking for a game/ group in Lower Westchester or Bronx, NY



## mooby (Nov 2, 2002)

I live in yonkers, and am willing to travel a little bit.

I'm a 26 YO male, and am looking to join a gaming group that plays D&D.

I'm not really interested in any other games, sorry.  I'm also only interested in playing, not DMing.

Thanks.

Please reply to this thread if you're interested in starting a group, or want an extra player.


----------



## Citrine (Nov 6, 2002)

Hey Mooby,

I'm pretty much in the same boat.
In Yonkers with no group.

Hopefully some other people in the area will come out of the woodwork and we can all join up for a game.

Citrine


----------



## BronxBard (Nov 6, 2002)

*NW Bronx FR Game- VERY close to Yonkers*

My group has just started a game in the northwest Bronx, about 1 mile south of Yonkers, and about 15 minutes from Dragon's Den (if that helps).

Currently, we have four players and we're looking for 1-2 more. Game is 3rd edition D&D and set in the Forgotten Reams. Characters are currently 3rd level, so it's an easy time to hop aboard. We're really interested in picking up some players who are into roleplaying as much as combat.

Drop me an email if you are interested!

BronxBard


----------



## mooby (Nov 13, 2002)

What days/times are you guys able to game?


----------



## BronxBard (Nov 18, 2002)

*Game's Thursday nights 7pm-11pm*

Hi Mooby,

We play Thursday nights from roughly 7 pm to 11 pm. Everyone's actually on their way home midnight or so. 

Game's going great so far and there are plenty of 'jumping on' points.

The Bronx Bard


----------



## mooby (Nov 18, 2002)

Hey, no problem.

BTW, were you formerly known as "GothamGamemaster"?


Hey, Citrine, we don't have any way of contacting you, you've left your e-mail private.  E-mail me.


----------



## BronxBard (Nov 19, 2002)

I'm unmasked! 

Stephen? If so, it'd be great to have you onboard. The guys are all new but you'd fit right in. 

Cheers!

Peter


----------



## Citrine (Nov 20, 2002)

Hey Guys,

Sorry, been busy.
Thursdays sound good to me but I won't be able to start until 12/5. (I have previous plans for Tomorrow and the week after is Thanksgiving)

Let me know if that's ok with you.

What about a campaign background?
What races/class does the party currently have?
What do they need?
I tend to play fighter types but have no objection to trying to fill in a party gap.

If it doesn't matter, I'm thinking of a monk with maybe one or two levels of either wiz or cleric.

I can be reached at citrine_the_monk@hotmail.com

Thanks!


----------



## mooby (Nov 21, 2002)

I'm going to attempt to get back on your good side, Peter,  and make the game.

_If_ I can make it, It won't be until 12/12.  My problem is that I'm oncall every Thursday night, beginning at 11:00.  It probably won't be a problem, but I am going to have to leave at that time.

I'm really hoping to have this work out, because I'm really looking forward to gaming again.

~Stephen


----------



## BronxBard (Nov 23, 2002)

Stephen--sounds great. Drop me an email and I'll fill you in on the details of the campaign.  

Citrine, please email me also and I'll answer some of those questions for you.

Peter


----------



## mooby (Nov 25, 2002)

Hey guys.  I just wanted to say that I've sent you both an e-mail.

I really hope this works out, and I'm looking forward to gaming!


----------



## mooby (Dec 23, 2002)

Bumped up for Elistan


----------



## Elistan (Dec 23, 2002)

*Still interested?*

Hi,

are you still looking for a player?
I am a 23 year old German, working in the real estate business.

Hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## Madriver (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: NW Bronx FR Game- VERY close to Yonkers*



			
				BronxBard said:
			
		

> *Currently, we have four players and we're looking for 1-2 more. Game is 3rd edition D&D and set in the Forgotten Reams. Characters are currently 3rd level, so it's an easy time to hop aboard. We're really interested in picking up some players who are into roleplaying as much as combat.
> 
> Drop me an email if you are interested!
> 
> BronxBard *




hehehe...not 3rd level anymore.


----------



## BronxBard (Dec 31, 2002)

*Elistan*

Elistan,

Drop me an email and let's discuss the game!

The Bronx Bard


----------

